# got new camera.... :D



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

had to test it out on the birds!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I almost cried when my mom gave me my camera for my birthday. Your birdies look fantastic as always.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i plan on getting better photos tomorrow! these were the best of the photos i took tonight. i was too busy to get better or more as i was busy unpacking


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

gotta love the new camera  I'd love to get into photography, unfortunately the budget won't support it (really..seriously).


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool! What'd you get? I've always had Sony's. Hubby has a Kodak, I don't like it as much as my Sony DSC-H7.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

my mom is a HUGE kodak easyshare fan too


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my new one is a Kodak Easyshare C142

i LOVE the kodak easyshares. my old one was a kodak easyshare C713

theyre cheap digital cameras, but theyre very good


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome tiels and i like the kodak easyshares too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! theyre my favourite small camera. i wish i could have a big professional one, but i'd never afford it. i like my easyshares, affordable and take pretty good photos!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Kodak makes some good cameras. My son has an Easy share, Hubby has a chunkier Kodak.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my dream camera is a canon rebel with the lenses.... maybe a macro lens and a distance one.... but i can dream as i will never afford one lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a fabulous camera! Great pics.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought a macro lens for my Sony. I use it a lot when I'm photographing bugs and flowers. I've had my camera for 2 years now, it's time for a new one. I'd love to get another Sony Mavica, that's a cool camera, it writes to floppy or CD depending upon which model you get.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh i could dream of all the awesome cameras id love to have lol


----------

